# Anyone put shoes on a Curtis HomePro?



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone put shoes on a Curtis HomePro? This spring plowing is messing up my driveway!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Are't there places to put the shoes on? I have them on my Curtis tractor plow which is a full trip blade.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*shoes*

we sell curtis plows wear i work nobody thought it was worth the effort,but i thought it would not be very hard ,use standard duty western shoes or any 1/2 thick 1" or 3/4 dia shaft shoes,weld up some brackets to bolt or weld to the lower brace on the moldboard.leave enough adjustment to take up about half the cutting edge width.:salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

wild bill;389987 said:


> weld up some brackets to bolt or weld to the lower brace on the moldboard


I get it now. I thought that the brackets were already on the plow. Sorry about that.


----------

